# DTH Connection for 32" HD LED



## eskimo (Jan 26, 2013)

I recently bought a new 32" Panasonic Full HD LED tv for parents. Now I need to get a new DTH connection for the TV and considering Videocon D2H based on reviews. But I am wondering whether to take SD connection or HD connection/ STB box. The thing is only parents are going to watch TV as I am out of state, and  then there are not enough HD channels that parents would watch. The mostly watched channels @home are currently in SD only. So I do not see good utilization of HD package if I take it. Moreover they are quite expensive too. For example. the basic HD stb box without monthly subscription costs ~2500 Rs but SD stb+ annual package (Annual New South Gold Pack) costs 2790 Rs. I see more value for money in SD package. But only concern I have is about the picture quality with SD stb box. I wonder if signals from SD box would give a good enough picture quality on my 32" full HD LED so. although the channels will be SD with either of connections, i see that there is a difference in STB box. HD stb box connects to TV with HDMI port and might be better capable at upscaling SD to 16:9 HD resolution. ---but these are just my thoughts-- please clarify if there would be any difference in PQ quality , and (if yes) why?..  I believe forum members here, so I will really consider your suggestions whatever it may be. pls help out.. Thanks.


----------



## eskimo (Jan 29, 2013)

bump. 

72 views - 0 replies, please help out guys.


----------



## y2j826 (Jan 29, 2013)

There is lot of difference between HD and SD channels and once you started watching HD channels you can't enjoy SD channels thereafter... Depends on what channels your parents are going to see and they really know the difference between HD and SD and can really see the difference in clarity...


----------



## Minion (Jan 29, 2013)

Go with videocon D2H HD their package are cheap and has very good picture quaity and sound quality.You can also look for reliance big tv HD its having a upscaler in their D2H box but I don't have knowledge about their package.


----------



## eskimo (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks. I too think I should go with HD.. but the extra costs of HD STB+installation fee made me think twice. thanks again


----------



## Minion (Jan 30, 2013)

You have to pay 1800/- for videocon D2h HD which is totally worth. 
See this link
D2H Digital Channels | DTH HD Set Top Box | DTH Channels in India | Digital DTH - Videocon D2H


----------

